# Breaded Fish Fillets, with Sweet Tater Fries  (Ninja)



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2021)

*Breaded Fish Fillets, with Sweet Tater Fries * (Ninja)​


I got a Serious Craving for some Breaded Fish, so I grabbed a bag of Frozen Fillets that were lurking in my Freezer. (Gorton’s)

So I Set my Ninja on Air Fry, 390°, 20 minutes.  Closing the Lid begins the Preheating.
When it says “Add Food”, I put the 6 Fillets & a bunch of Sweet Tater Fries in, and gave them a shot of Olive Oil.
Then after 8 minutes, I flipped the Fillets & mixed up the Fries.  Then checked after another 6 minutes—DONE.
I plated the 6 Fillets & the Fries, and added a pile of Kraft Sandwich Spread to be used as Tartar Sauce for the Fish.

Then I played with my new Toy I got from Chopsaw, by slicing a few slices of a Big Italian Bread Loaf. 
That Thing Cut Like Butter & I didn’t smash the loaf one bit!!  Very Cool !!  Nice Job, Rich!!


Thanks for Looking,

Bear


Six Frozen Fish Fillets (Gorton's) & some Sweet Tater Fries, in my Ninja Crisper Basket:







Just about Done:






Fish & Fries plated, with some Kraft Sandwich Spread for Tartar Sauce for the Fish:






Closer Look:






Playing with my New Toy, slicing some Bread.  Works Great, Rich (Chopsaw)!!






MMMMMMmmmmm................!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 30, 2021)

That really looks good, John.  I love those frozen fish fillets--quick and easy.  The only thing I'd leave out would be the Sandwich Spread--I grew up on that, and never did like it.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2021)

The fish and fries look tasty. I like those Gorton's for a quick Fish Sandwich or Fish Tacos. I worked a Diner that had Sweet Potato Fries on the menu. The Lancaster Locals like to dip the fries in a Sweet Dip made with Butter, Brown Sugar Pancake Syrup and Cinnamon. Closer to dessert than a savory side starch...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2021)

Wow, looks darn good for a quick meal.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 30, 2021)

Man those look good.  You gonna make me go get some now.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 30, 2021)

I'd be all over that plate John, love fried fish and sweet tater fries, Like! I've been making my own tartar sauce about forever, love what the prepared horseradish does for it, way cheaper that store bought too! RAY


----------



## xray (Jul 30, 2021)

The fish filets and sweet potato fries look great Bear!! I’d be splashing some malt vinegar all over mine.

I really like those Gorton filets, they make great fish tacos and crisp up nicely in the oven too.

Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 30, 2021)

Just got back from the store . Bought the value pack of the Gorton's fish for tacos tonight . Now you got me thinking fish sandwich with that spread . Goes great on fish . 
All looks great . That's a meal I over do it on .


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 30, 2021)

looks excellent Bear!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 30, 2021)

Excellent job, John.  I use those Gorton's all the time.  Since I started doing them in the Air Fryer, not the Ninja (still working on getting one, lol), they're so much better than the oven.  Now I'm craving some too.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 30, 2021)

Ok, I'm going to the store.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm not a fan of frozen fish patties, but they do look good John.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> That really looks good, John.  I love those frozen fish fillets--quick and easy.  The only thing I'd leave out would be the Sandwich Spread--I grew up on that, and never did like it.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!!
LOL---I started eating that spread in a sandwich in my lunch box in First Grade, and loved it ever since!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chef jimmyj said:


> The fish and fries look tasty. I like those Gorton's for a quick Fish Sandwich or Fish Tacos. I worked a Diner that had Sweet Potato Fries on the menu. The Lancaster Locals like to dip the fries in a Sweet Dip made with Butter, Brown Sugar Pancake Syrup and Cinnamon. Closer to dessert than a savory side starch...JJ



Thank You Jimmy!!
I like that Sandwich spread on any breaded fish, or Breaded Seafood.
Fries to me only get something to dip with if they aren't the greatest Fries, just like My Scrapple. If it's good Scrapple, I eat it without any dipping.
I can't believe how people can put Syrup on their Scrapple. Must be bad Scrapple that needs it.

Bear


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 30, 2021)

I wish I could get my fish to look like that in a air fryer especially ones I caught


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Wow, looks darn good for a quick meal.



Thank You Rider!!
And for the Like.

Bear




BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man those look good.  You gonna make me go get some now.



Thank You Brian!!
I always have some in stock, just in case I'm eating alone for some reason, because Mrs Bear doesn't eat Fish.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd be all over that plate John, love fried fish and sweet tater fries, Like! I've been making my own tartar sauce about forever, love what the prepared horseradish does for it, way cheaper that store bought too! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
I don't pay too much for Sandwich Spread, when I Get it by the 6-pack.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2021)

xray said:


> The fish filets and sweet potato fries look great Bear!! I’d be splashing some malt vinegar all over mine.
> 
> I really like those Gorton filets, they make great fish tacos and crisp up nicely in the oven too.
> 
> Like!




Thank You Xray!!
Malt Vinegar---Hmmmmm.....
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Just got back from the store . Bought the value pack of the Gorton's fish for tacos tonight . Now you got me thinking fish sandwich with that spread . Goes great on fish .
> All looks great . That's a meal I over do it on .




Thank You Rich!!
Yup---That's an easy one to Overdo it with!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks excellent Bear!




Thank You Jim!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Excellent job, John.  I use those Gorton's all the time.  Since I started doing them in the Air Fryer, not the Ninja (still working on getting one, lol), they're so much better than the oven.  Now I'm craving some too.




Thank You Mike!!
Yup, These were great in my #360, but even better in this Ninja, on Air Crisp Mode.
And with this batch, 5 of them were Gorton's, and one of them was another Brand. I figured I'd not be able to tell the difference, but I was wrong, "ALL 5 of the Gorton's were better than the Look-alike Brand.
I forget which brand that is, but it will be the next ones I make, because it's what I got in the freezer. I think it's Mrs Paul's.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Ok, I'm going to the store.




Thank You Colin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not a fan of frozen fish patties, but they do look good John.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
I didn't used to be, but these fillets made in this Ninja are Crazy-Good!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2021)

crazzycajun said:


> I wish I could get my fish to look like that in a air fryer especially ones I caught




I wish I could get some Fresh Fish for my Ninja!!
Bear Jr's been Slacking on me!!
He says he's gonna get me some Flathead Catties soon.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice meal we do the fish filets too and along with the sandwich spread idea I learned from you.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice meal we do the fish filets too and along with the sandwich spread idea I learned from you.
> 
> Warren




Great!!  That works Awesome!!
But I only use the Sandwich Spread  on Breaded Fish & Seafood.
On non-breaded Broiled fish & Seafood I use Melted Butter.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2021)

Steve H
 ---Thanks for the Like, Steve.

Bear


----------

